# What a beauty lathe



## Dominik Pierog (5 Jul 2020)

100cm diameter of turning... and this price 4000 PLN its like 816 ‎£ :shock: I spend more on restoring my lathe.

https://www.olx.pl/oferta/tokarka-do-dr ... d30b59fefb


----------



## Droogs (5 Jul 2020)

I think you're gonna need a bigger garage :shock: =P~ =P~


----------



## TFrench (5 Jul 2020)

Thats awesome!


----------



## BHwoodworking (7 Jul 2020)

oooooh. very nice (hammer)


----------



## criswidower (15 Aug 2020)

Have worked on something smaller and it was from Grand Rapids ,imported for the war effort and sold for surplus after the war.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (16 Aug 2020)

Its was sell as woodworking lathe.


----------



## Inspector (16 Aug 2020)

It is a wood lathe. The kind pattern makers use for turning casting patterns in a foundry. Big gears and the like. 

Pete


----------



## Rorschach (16 Aug 2020)

Inspector said:


> It is a wood lathe. The kind pattern makers use for turning casting patterns in a foundry. Big gears and the like.
> 
> Pete



I thought it looked light duty for such a large machine. That would make sense.


----------



## johnbaz (30 Aug 2020)

Inspector said:


> It is a wood lathe. The kind pattern makers use for turning casting patterns in a foundry. Big gears and the like.
> 
> Pete




Hi Pete

I work in a heavy foundry, Our pattern shop has massive lathes but they're really old fashioned by comparison with the OP's machine!!

We make some pretty decent sized stuff (Up to580 tonnes), Here's a screw press we made, One of several that were used for pressing undercarriage parts and wing strut strengtheners for the A380 Airbus!
At that time it was the biggest screw press ever made, I think it ended up at 250t 






John


----------



## Inspector (30 Aug 2020)

I inspected in an aerospace machining plant specializing in large aluminium, hard steel and titanium parts for aircraft. Wing spars and ribs, landing gear trunnions, flap tracks etc. Almost a hundred union and another fifty non-workers  in mismanagement. The only lathe we had was a manual metal lathe (16 x 40) that maintenance used for repairs. Everything was CNC mills. Forgings and plate came in at a ton or two and went out as finished parts at 100 to 200 pounds. The rest chips. Nothing we had was as big as that puppy of yours though. Okay maybe some egos.

Pete


----------



## Droogs (31 Aug 2020)

Bah, i bet with a bit of ingenuity you could do that probably do that on a Seig mini lathe with a couple of jigs


----------

